# Nursing degree - Drug test????



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Im about to hear back from uni`s, and im starting to worry if they may ask for a blood or urine test. The reason behind this is becasue i will deff be on a placement for 50% of my course!!!

Anyone know of anyone doing or done this, as i would like to know what to expect. Then again, thats even if gear would be what they check for.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

They won't be checking for gear. The tests are quite expensive and if they test one person they would have to test them all so really not worth it.


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

I do believe they do blood test you ect but not sure I will ask my wife when she gets in shes a student nurse I know hes had to have some shots too,check back about 9pm shell be in then


----------



## pudj (Apr 25, 2008)

wife said they only test your blood to find out if youve had all your innoculations you dont give urine sample either.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

I start my adult nursing course in march. I had my 'health assesment' last week, the nurse did take a blood sample but its only tested for mumps, measels etc apparently.

I was worried too lol


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

they will def not test for gear....the test they do is looking for recreational drug use...i.e. cocaine, heroin,cannabis and amphetamines..(which may also detect ephedrine).

my friend is a bio medical scientist and she does most of the testing for west of scotland in a hospital lab..and she says that no one asks for a AAS specific test as they are £hundreds..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Right I got the low down on this last night. GF has been nursing for 10 years and coaches students

In England

They *do not* test for steroids or recreational drugs.

They are only concerned with diseases which you could pass to patients such as Hepatitis, HIV etc.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> Right I got the low down on this last night. GF has been nursing for 10 years and coaches students
> 
> In England
> 
> ...


if they specifically ask you for a urine sample to perform "a drug test"...its rec drugs they are looking for...is what i thought the op was asking about IB...xx


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

cheers for the guys, real big help coz i was planning a real big course haha. cant tell you how helpful that was. Really, Thanks


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah right. Didn't even read the urine bit!

Not sure about that although I would be a little worried about it. They may just be testing for diabetes but I would suspect something more sinister!

Cocaine takes about 5 days to leave the system but other drugs can take much longer.

Thats got me thinking. Surely thats round about the age that people generally start taking reccy drugs if they make that choice. Would a university really decline a straight A student because they detected a miniscule amount of ecstacy in their urine?


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

in my case im really just concerned about juice, i have done the other stuff years ago. havnt done and other drugs in about 2 years


----------



## Groid (Jul 11, 2009)

How long to be clear from ephedrine av?


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

***** said:


> How long to be clear from ephedrine av?


i dont know about that....ive taken a drug test while on ephadrine and it didnt show up whereas ive been told it shows as amphetamine....

i got my hands on a test kit and tried it at home and it showed nothing...but could have been weak eph to start with....


----------

